
Share anything. Anytime. Anywhere. - getp
http://googlereader.blogspot.com/2008/05/share-anything-anytime-anywhere.html
======
petercooper
It will be interesting to see if this works. del.icio.us is a good
demonstration of sharing and storing links with attached context but very few
users use this aspect of it. I sense that many users do not have enough time
or inclination for such advanced features.

------
joshwa
Lightweight linksharing. Friendfeed, twitter, tumblogging, and now google
enters the space.

I think this is probably too tied to gReader to make a real go of it... but
this particular problem is ripe enough that I'm working on an idea in the
space, too.

------
izaidi
It's a nice feature but I doubt it'll get used much. For sharing to happen you
need to first create a space where people enjoy hanging out with their
friends, and that's not really what Google Reader is.

~~~
immad
The share button is so trivial to click and the sharing is forceful (i.e. it
appears in my feed without me ever adding the friends or letting them share
stuff with me implicitly) that I think it will actually be used a lot.

------
uuilly
Though I don't use FriendFeed it sounds a bit like it...

~~~
mariorz
Not really, this makes google reader and friendfeed play even nicer.

